# Electronic Fingerprinting Between Police and Gun Shops



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Massachusetts Boasts First Electronic Fingerprinting System Between Police and Gun Shops
. 
Associated Press

BOSTON (AP) -- With a quick electronic scan of a fingerprint, gun shop owners in Massachusetts will know immediately if a customer is eligible to buy a weapon, using a system that officials say is the first of its kind in the nation. 

The Massachusetts Instant Record Check System, developed over the past six years with nearly $7 million in information technology grant money, will be in place in all police departments and gun shops across the state by next summer. It is currently operating in three shops and about 140 police departments. 

The system allows police and gun shop owners to have instant access to updated arrest warrant and restraining order information, which was not readily accessible under the old paperwork-intensive system. 

Under the new system, local police will still be the licensing authority, but fingerprints and photographs will be taken electronically and stored in the statewide system. The license will be produced by the state's Criminal History Systems Board and fit into a wallet, much like a driver's license.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It will be years before all of us get that thing...iwhen our license fees went from $25 to $100 $25 of that fee is to help pay for that system.



fscpd907 @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> Massachusetts Boasts First Electronic Fingerprinting System Between Police and Gun Shops
> .
> Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

And big brother gets alittle bigger........


----------

